# creating kernel image for s3c2410



## santoshbs (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi, 

i want to port freebsd kernel image to s3c2410 board ... 
is there any thing to change in the source file while building kernel image...
and i will flash that image to board through tftp...\

please help me to do this...


----------



## sossego (Jul 23, 2010)

Freebsd-arm has a few people working on parts of the board. Try the mailing list.

http://lists.freebsd.org/mailman/listinfo/freebsd-arm


----------

